# DIABETIC AU-PAIR



## TABELLA (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello all,

Let me introduce myself, my name is Teresa I am Spanish and I am diabetic since I was 20. I have a daughter named Margit she is 19 years old and also she is diabetic type 1 since she was 7.

She is studying Kindergarten teaching education finishing next June. To complete her studies she would like to improve her English in the UK as an Aupair to have the experience with a family.

As you can probably understand as a mother, I am a bit concerned about her being diabetic, and we are thinking that would be a great idea if she could stay with a family with a diabetic member so they would be aware of “our special world”, like knowing what a “hypoglycemia” is and knowing how to handle some situations.

Saying that and before asking in an agency, I would like to ask in this forum and ask the possibility if might someone would be interested in having an Au-Pair for the next school year.

Thanks a lot for your collaboration,


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 16, 2018)

Makes sense to me, Really good luck with it


----------



## Brando77 (Mar 17, 2018)

It might be a good idea to go on the Facebook page for Diabetes UK and post there as well, sounds like a good plan


----------



## Dave W (Mar 21, 2018)

You might also find it useful to post a question on _diabetes.co.uk_ as that organisation has a very large number of members.


----------



## Nia Pugh (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi Tabella, 

Great idea. I don't suppose your daughter's still looking for an au pair position? 

We're searching for an au pair with T1D awareness to come join our family and help with our two sons (5 and 7 years old). The eldest has type 1, hence our keenness to welcome someone who has diabetes too. 

Let me know if you'd like to hear more about us. 

Nia


----------



## TABELLA (Jun 25, 2018)

TABELLA said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Let me introduce myself, my name is Teresa I am Spanish and I am diabetic since I was 20. I have a daughter named Margit she is 19 years old and also she is diabetic type 1 since she was 7.
> 
> ...





Nia Pugh said:


> Hi Tabella,
> 
> Great idea. I don't suppose your daughter's still looking for an au pair position?
> 
> ...



Hello Nia,

No, finally she will continue styuding and we have decided that maybe in one or two years will be the time to go one year to UK.  Thanks a lot for the offer.  

Best regards Teresa


----------

